# Anti buck device?



## PapaFrita (2 May 2007)

Someone on the forum described some sort of gadget or device that would stop a horse from bucking and could help them break the habit? I _think_ it might've been a Monty Roberts creation.
C's horse broncked me off yesterday for no other reason, that I could fathom, than because he felt like it. Usually he is a very calm, safe ride, but this unpredictable and frankly quite explosive bucking (had a couple of smaller warning bucks) could quite easily dent her confidence (it has already been damaged once) So I was hoping someone could explain what said device consists of, and if it would help break a penchant from random bucking.
Horse DOES need alot of schooling, which he will get (I'll help her with that) and I will make sure his back, teeth and tack are checked.


----------



## apkelly01 (2 May 2007)

Not sure, but I think it's called a 'gum line' basically, it's a soft piece of rope that goes on a horse like grass reins, but passes over the to[ gums of the horse. When the horse puts it head down to buck, the line tightens on its gums and the horse then associates the unpleasent feeling from the gum line with the bucking and learns to stop.

I've no idea were you can get one though - sorry!


----------



## JoBo (2 May 2007)

Have you seen one of those anti-bucking devices? I saw a Monty Roberts demo and in my personal opinion it was like a torture device from the dark ages. I would never even consider putting one on my horse and it quite upset me seeing it on the horse in the demo, who was obviously scared out of its life. The device pulls into the top lip when the horse bucks as it tucks under the top gum, nice, not!

Once again this is my personal opinion!


----------



## PapaFrita (2 May 2007)

Oh, I didn't expect it to be anything like that. I thought maybe it was a something similar to side reins. I've seen racing trainers cross them over the withers and attach to the d-rings on the saddle. Does that work? Is it very restrictive?


----------



## PapaFrita (2 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Have you seen one of those anti-bucking devices? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Nope, that's why I'm asking.
It certainly doesn't sound nice, but neither was landing on my arse and ending up with my jodhpurs full of sand.
The bottom line is that if neddy doesn't stop bucking like that he's going to end up at the knackers. End of.


----------



## JoBo (2 May 2007)

Sorry I meant not on a horse as in on the internet or something


----------



## apkelly01 (2 May 2007)

I'd use one if I had to!


----------



## PapaFrita (2 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry I meant not on a horse as in on the internet or something   
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Nope. Just heard someone talk about it on HHO 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Edited previous answer cos I'm very absent-minded!


----------



## Sal_E (2 May 2007)

I have to say that I didn't quite struggle with the gadget as much as Jo did - I feel it has it's place with a professional trying to cure a very specific problem. Trouble is, if you've removed all causes for the bucking &amp; are just left with a habitual bucker, it can be VERY hard to solve the bucking, especially if you keep falling off - hence Monty's gadget. Theory being, horse has to put head down to buck but gets pressure on gum (no cut or sore I hasten to add) so stops putting head down &amp; in the main then stops the bucking.

What would really, really worry me, is it become a common/easily accessible gadget &amp; people trying to stop the bucking before removing the CAUSE.

Bucking is, as you know, generally caused by pain or exuberance (or conversely, laziness) - all of these factors should be curable, so if you cure them promptly enough, the bucking should not become ingrained. 

Of course Monty's 1st suggestion for solving a bucker is NOT falling off - horse then has a wasted effort, LOL!


----------



## apkelly01 (2 May 2007)

When Monty is using the device, he has a dummy strapped to the horse, so the horse has no chance of displacing it's 'rider'.

I'll see if I can find something on it....


----------



## PapaFrita (2 May 2007)

Ah well, I managed to stay on the first 2 attempts, but he really put his back and a twist into the third one and I hit the deck.
I'm going to see if I can find out WHY he's bucking. The only thing I was aware of that might've upset him was that he kept snatching the reins so I set my hands (didn't yank or pull at all) so he couldn't do it and he didn't like that at all. Not a good enough reason for dumping me and then galloping like a loon all round the yard and under thorny trees with my new saddle


----------



## PapaFrita (2 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
When Monty is using the device, he has a dummy strapped to the horse, so the horse has no chance of displacing it's 'rider'.

[/ QUOTE ]
Do you think I can strap Fabian to the saddle??!! LMAO!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Actually... that's not a bad idea; he's very stickable!


----------



## apkelly01 (2 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
When Monty is using the device, he has a dummy strapped to the horse, so the horse has no chance of displacing it's 'rider'.

[/ QUOTE ]
Do you think I can strap Fabian to the saddle??!! LMAO!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Actually... that's not a bad idea; he's very stickable! 

[/ QUOTE ]

You could try! LOL


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (2 May 2007)

there was a web site posted ages ago about a daisy rein type thing that attached to the bit and down the head.  tried searching but can't find for the life of me.

x


----------



## SilverSkye (2 May 2007)

Think you might be thinking of this site.......  web page 

Coincidently came across it the other day on ebay. There is a device on there callled "buckstop"


----------



## PapaFrita (2 May 2007)

Thanks for that! That's very interesting


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (2 May 2007)

thats the one


----------



## RobinHood (2 May 2007)

We found using a daisy rein on a bucker was very effective. It just goes from the saddle d-rings to the headpiece so the horse can't get its head down to buck. After a while they stop even trying but it is worth putting it on occasionally as a reminder.


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (2 May 2007)

I personally do not like daisy reins as they are attached to the bridle and when in action just pull the bridle back and unsettle it.

just my opinion though 

xx


----------



## dunthing (3 May 2007)

I have a 15.1Hh highland who has what I call a handstand buck and he wears a "daisy rein". It goes from the headpeice back to the saddle Ds and stops him getting his head down. Not in the slightest bit cruel as I think he has learned that he cant buck now and doesnt even try.


----------



## dunthing (3 May 2007)

Following on from previous post, Robinsons have a daisy rein for £12.75. My daughter got Freds from Acorn saddlery. Its webbing but you can get them in leather. (saddler said Fred would break a leather one!!)


----------



## Theresa_F (3 May 2007)

I read an article where Robert Maxwell used one on a horse that had all other causes removed and the gum line was the last resort as the horse was unrideable.

Apparently he bucked twice with it, realised that it was not nice, and never did again, though his owner still used it for when hunting just in case.

If all else failed, I would have no problem with getting a professional to use one on my horse, and would use it myself once shown how to do so correctly.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 April 2010)

I brought the  STOP BUCK  gadjet  works a treat  after my horse bronc me off in 2007 damaging my back shuolders and broken ribs.  ( been riding over 40 years and a bhsai)   i looked for something to stop him .

 this rope bit with clip attaches to the bit rings   next to the  head piece area  goes up the front of the face like a upside down v then its webbing goes up face  has its own bwoband then goes down neck  here u get a plastic clip for easy removal and then attaches onto  D rings.

 so basicly the horse cant get his head down past a certain degree where he can buck but still has allot of other movement. iv even used  it on my welsh section a when i broke her in and she cant buck with it either .


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 April 2010)

i have found the link

http://www.stopthathorse.com/

  it caused him no discomfort  and works well and they do an anti rearing too


----------



## jhoward (5 April 2010)

the monty roberts one is called the buck stop, it goes under the lip, very very harsh imo. 

monty had a horse at a demo last year that was due to to be shot the next day. they decided to used the buck stopper on this horse, the horse still done some pretty impressive bucks,. but it was of course delivering its self a nasty amount of pain so did calm down, some people saved the horse and the horse went off to a ra, it was then found that the horse was infact in pain and had physical issues. 

theres a thread on the kelly marks site about him, and other threads from when he was at the demo. have a hunt for a horse called woody;.


----------



## Enfys (6 April 2010)

This link is always floating around at the top of my page:

http://ryangingerich.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46


----------



## lillith (7 April 2010)

On little note, a determined and flexible pony can buck with its head up. Not as hard or as twisty but enough to be a pain esp if you aren't expecting it as the head is up. I have seen ponies buck in daisy reins with the head elavated.


----------

